# Unreal the lengths that people go to



## Kenbo (Dec 6, 2011)

My daughters frequent the public library in our area. They are there so much, that the staff know them both by name and my daughters know their library card numbers by memory. They borrow books, movies, music, magazines etc. My oldest daughter borrowed a movie on Saturday. It was a new release (Cars2) and she asked if I would watch it with her. I said I would and we headed down (as a family) to watch the film on the big screen in the recroom. The bluray player would not read the disk. After closer examination, we noticed that the label on the disk was a computer printed label on a blank cd. The security sticker from the library that was on the original disk was removed and reglued to the blank disk. I was blown away. What kind of person steals a childrens movie from the library and goes to extreme lengths to cover it up. It's a $20 movie for crying out loud!!!!! Anyway, my daughter reported it to the library and they checked the history of the disk. My daughter was only the 3rd person to ever borrow the movie. They are going to be talking to the other 2 library customers.
Sometimes, people tick me off.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 7, 2011)

haha incredible Kenbo


----------

